# Connexion Wifi impossible (sans aucun changement)



## kostro (3 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
la panade
dimanche c'était celui de ma soeur, un iPad 1 qui refusait de se connecter à mon réseau
aujourd'hui c'est le mien
même machine : iPad 1
même réseau : un TimeMachine
et dans les 2 cas, rien de nouveau, pas de maj, pas d'ajout majeur, pas de motif technique

pendant ce temps, le MacBook pro et le MacBook se connectent tranquillement
mais les iPad ... pfouut, rien

pourtant, j'ai fait "oublier le réseau" pour saisir à nouveau le mdp, l le prend, il affiche bien le sigle wifi actif ... mais la roue continue de tourner à côté de mon réseau (dans Général - Réseau - Wifi)
si je vais dans Safari ou autre connexion sur internet, j'ai un message "Safari ne peut ouvrir la page car vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"

j'ai rebooté ma TimeMachine
J'ai rebuté mon modem
j'ai restauré l'iPad
rien n'y fait

je ne sais plus quoi faire 

j'ai cherché dans le fofo, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet similaire .... si une âme charitable passe par là histoire que je débloque cette m$*`ù% :râteau:

à bon entendeur ... et longue vie au fofo


----------



## cowpilot (3 Avril 2012)

n'as tu pas fait malencontreusement un filtrage par adresse mac? ça y ressemble fortement, et si ton appareil n'est pas identifié en tant qu'autorisé, il trouvera porte close...


----------



## kostro (3 Avril 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> n'as tu pas fait malencontreusement un filtrage par adresse mac? ça y ressemble fortement, et si ton appareil n'est pas identifié en tant qu'autorisé, il trouvera porte close...



ça fait tellement longtemps que je n'ai rien modifié sur le réseau que ... le filtrage par adresse Mac ça me dit vaguement ... mais pas plus ...
où puis-je vérifier cela ?

(je pose la question et je cherche en même temps )


----------



## cowpilot (4 Avril 2012)

Je ne connais pas le paramétrage de la time capsule, mais sur ma Freebox il est soit activé (liste blanche ou noire) soit desactive. Les appareils qui n'arrivent pas a se connecter ont déjà fonctionne sur ton reseau ?


----------



## kostro (4 Avril 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> Je ne connais pas le paramétrage de la time capsule, mais sur ma Freebox il est soit activé (liste blanche ou noire) soit desactive. Les appareils qui n'arrivent pas a se connecter ont déjà fonctionne sur ton reseau ?



mes 3 ordi se connectent très bien
les iPhones aussi
ce n'est arrivé que pour les iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------

ça y est, j'ai trouvé

j'ai du aller dans mon routeur AliceBox en l'occurrence et changer la tranche DHCP
avant j'étais entre 2 et 50
je suis passé entre 2 et 100

va savoir pourquoi d'un coup mes machines passent au delà de 50
ça m'est un peu égal, je déménage dans 3 mois ... et du coup j'aurai à nouveau tous mes paramétrages à (re) faire :rallyes:

mais en tout cas merci pour m'avoir aiguillé vers le routeur 
après, un peu de recherche ...


----------



## cowpilot (4 Avril 2012)

you're welcome


----------

